# Official Indiana @ Chicago. Saturday December `8, 2004. WGN NBATV



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers played last night. Beat Toronto. They are capable of beating us, even without their veteran stars. 

Harrison is playing well. He had 22 pts 7 rebounds and 2 blocks. Foster was very good 10 pts 18 rebounds. 

The key to tonights game is our bench. Theirs is depleted. 

Pacers 12-10. 5-6 on the road. 3-7 last 10 games. 

Bulls DNP last night. 6-15 4-7 @ home. *We are 5-5 last 10 games*


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I like our chance tonight. No way Foster and Harrison combine for those numbers against our guys. Our defense has been very impressive of late. Our Ball movement is as good as it has been since Jordon (S.J.) Gordon knocking down shots. Tyson's energy is back. A lot of things are coming together all at once. We were 1 point away from a 4 game win streak. And winning 4 of our last 6 has also got to be as good of a streak as we've had S.J.. After the first month of the season I never thought I would get excited about this team for the rest of the year but we are now 6-15, all we have to do to make the playoffs is go 30-31 maybe 31-30. Since we have no draft pick next year we have to win as many games as possible. We have played more games on the road and against western conference teams than at home or against east so (as we all know, damn you Reinsdorf) the toughest part of our schedule is behinde us.


Chicago 97
Indiana 84

Look for Deng to have a good game, he will probably be guarded by s Jackson and J Jones.

Key- Hinrich has to out play Tinsley. 

I think our bench should out play just about anyones, they get more minutes than I've ever seen. When will Gordon or Tyson crack the lineup? (I'm not complaining as long as we are winning, but I think Tyson has been our best big man and Gordon is our best scorer)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hustle, I don't think Stephen Jackson is back yet, though I could be wrong. 

Harrison's size could be a problem for Eddy, but if we ride Eddy through the 1st quarter like the past few games, Harrison could easily get into foul trouble. The guy we need to focus on is Tinlsey. He's been playing great this year and he's the big reason why this team hasn't fallen apart yet. If we pressure him and force him to have an off game, then our chances of winning increase dramatically. At the same time, you still need to stay honest with Reggie, James Jones, and Fred Jones out there. I'm not too worried about Jeff Foster...Nocioni plays a similar brand of ball and could easily neutralize him out there. Bottom line, if we play like we did the past 2 games, we'll win this game running away. The Bulls are better from top to bottom due to Indy's injuries, but that doesn't mean this game's in the bag. Carlisle sure makes due with what he has. 

Final score:

Bulls - 104
Pacers - 92

*cautiously optimistic*


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

No Jackson + No O'neal + No Artest= NO PROBLEM, the Pacers have finally came back to earth after those first three games , their a really bad team

Bulls win easily, but hey it is the Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Saturday night Superstation! HDTV


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

One problem the Pacers are going to have is getting Reggie Miller and Fred Jones into the game at the same time. One of the two would have to guard either Luol Deng or Andres Nocioni. That is a match-up the Bulls can exploit. Also, this will be one night where the Bulls will not be overmatched physically at the 2. And finally, if the Bulls pound the ball into Curry and get Harrison or Foster into the foul trouble, the Pacers are very thin behind them. That is another match-up the Bulls can exploit.

On the other hand, Tinsley will probably light up whoever the Bulls put on him. Even before the suspensions, he was becoming a special player.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Saturday night Superstation! HDTV


exactly what I was gonna say...

W


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 99

Pacers 88

Ben 22


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Pacers have won 2 straight against some decent teams after dropping 8 in a row. They're very capable of handing us an embarassing loss if we take them lightly. But if we just come to play like we have this month, we should WIN. Predictions:

Bulls 94
Pacers 86


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

we tanked confidence and are rolling right now !!!

bulls 98
pacers 85

chandler 12/16
curry 21/6
deng 13/5
gordon 16/4/4
hinrich 14/5/9

miller 27


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Should be an easy win.... but like one poster said 'this is the Bulls.' :sigh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We shoulda won against Indiana last time.

This will be Deng's breakout game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 98
Bulls: 88

Does anyone know the starting lineups?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

As for the first month of the season i agree that we had tough teams from the western conference. In fact we had some decent games against them. Now i think the shedule is less dificult , so we shoud improve our winning percentage based not only ithe opponents but in how we are shooting, atacking the basket and defending. Tyson chandler is really impressive, and curry despite his stupid turnovers i putting around 18, 20 points at night. Hinrich is definetly gaining some confidence playing at sg , and our rookies are steping up every night. So i think we are headed in the right way..


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yikes, one hip hop violinist is one too many.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Yikes, one hip hop violinist is one too many.


The national anthem should have not been done like that in my opinion.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

U gotta love our ball movement. Captain Kirk's getting great looks and he's knocking them d own. UC crowd is on its feet. Ahhh


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Curry is 5-5 so far and kirk has 8 points. The bulls have 8 assists on ten field goals.

24-11 bulls lead.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ummm... game posts anyone.
Bulls up 24-11 Curry with 10 Hinrich with 8


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

what a game for bulls.they look very good.curry have been efficent.


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

what a game for bulls.they look very good.curry have been efficent.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Duhon was playing good defense tonight on Tinsley. Bulls ball movement is great and we're playing too much isolation.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

29-21 Bulls at the end of 1.

I love our offensive execution. Interior D needs to toughen up. They're scoring way too easily once they get inside the paint.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another bail out call 

These refs will never change against us :sigh:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I hope that we dominate the Pacers and shut these refs down!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> The national anthem should have not been done like that in my opinion.


Honestly, my objection is not to stylize the anthem. She's just bad, IMO.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Idiot ****in refs...

Do your jobs. Nobody touched that ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy they're really struggling from the FT line.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

We're starting to rush things.

Not making the extra pass like we were in the 1st. 

Luckily Indiana hasn't been shooting well.

C'mon Now.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

can the girl who did the national anthem speak? just curious


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

36-26 Bulls with 7 mins. left in the 2nd qtr.

We look good.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Just as I say that they score twice in a row.

Timeout

Bulls - 36

Pacers - 26


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Boy they're really struggling from the FT line.


When you consider Tinsley and Haislip have been to the line more than others, it's not that hard to imagine. If we're going to try to draw fouls, we better get Reggie the ball more often.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> When you consider Tinsley and Haislip have been to the line more than others, it's not that hard to imagine. If we're going to try to draw fouls, we better get Reggie the ball more often.


Yea they mentioned Haislip was more of an athlete then a ball player, but those 5 missed free throws in a row were insane.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

AD misses tip in...

Pacers miss...

Curry with the Jam!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OOO what an alley oop dunk by EC. Then blocks it on the other end! What passion!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Block by Curry...

Hinrich misses three...

Tinsley scores.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Great pass by Curry!!!

We're bailing the Pacers out with these fouls!!! :upset: 

Curry to shoot two free throws

misses both.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

the Bulls are very stoic when they play I've been noticing that lately is it a skiles thing?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I just F'N hate refs :upset: 

They're screwing us BIGTIME.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich fouled. Non shooting

Nocioni TO

Foster scores and the foul.

Bailin' em out some more.

38 -42 Timeout Bulls

Foster to shoot one free throw


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We are having a hard time doing anything on O now that they've turned up their D. Only a 4 point game.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Personal Fouls:
Bulls 16
Pacers 7

Free Throw attempts:
Bulls 8
Pacers 18

*Bulls are playing at home


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I just F'N hate refs :upset:
> 
> They're screwing us BIGTIME.


Maybe it's because I'm seeing a lot of instant replays, it seems only about 2 plays have been towards the Pacers. The Bulls need to stop reaching in and Curry needs to get set outside the dotted line.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I just F'N hate refs :upset:
> 
> They're screwing us BIGTIME.


They were at first.

Now *we* are screwing us big time. Last couple of fouls called were good calls. We're not going for the ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon NOCE! U should've just passed it.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Nocioni rebounds..

Piatkowski, what the hell?

Nocioni!!!!!

:upset: 

You know those players who you just don't like but you don't know why? Foster is one of them for me. Dude just looks like douche bag.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

AD makes both free throws.

Another Pacer foul.

Jeez wake the **** up, guys.

Horrible 2nd half to the second quarter.

Bulls ball

Othella scores. nIce pass duhon.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Foul on Foster. Nice.

Nocioni to shoot two free throws.

Makes both

40 - 48


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay
> 
> You know those players who you just don't like but you don't know why? Foster is one of them for me. Dude just looks like douche bag.


Once he shaves his beard he'll look better.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Jeez. Stop tryin to take the charge if we you don't have it.

First curry and Davis were inside the restricted area. Then Chapu didn't have his feet set.

Halftime 

Bulls- 48
Pacers- 42


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay
> 
> You know those players who you just don't like but you don't know why? Foster is one of them for me. Dude just looks like douche bag.


Once he shaves his beard he'll look better.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

The Bulls have 18 personal fouls to the Pacers' 9. Looks like Herr Stern rang up the United Center crew at the end of the 1st. Oh yeah, Nocioni looks like Dr. Zaius from _Planet of the Apes_.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

jamal "freaking" tinsley had 18 1st half pts, who the heck guarding him? :upset:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> jamal "freaking" tinsley had 18 1st half pts, who the heck guarding him? :upset:


Chris Duhon, who actually looked like a good defender in the first quarter before Tinsley started isolating him from the wing.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> jamal "freaking" tinsley had 18 1st half pts, who the heck guarding him? :upset:


Actually, he's not playing that well. He's only shooting 5-13 from the field, he's just made 7-9 FT's.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Fouls are killing us as are Turnovers. So what's new?

We got to play like we were in the first quarter. Nice ball rotation. Don't force it. Don't make errant passes. 

Also, it doesn't seem like we're setting up quickly enough on defense, which might be why we have so many ill advised fouls. 

Hopefully we can come out in the third strong. We should be going down low more with Curry. See if he can pass out of the double the way he did with that Deng pass.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why is Tinsley good now? Did he get quick? I know he has a great handle, but he always looked so slow to me.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, he's not playing that well. He's only shooting 5-13 from the field, he's just made 7-9 FT's.


It's not that well, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Does benching a player who picks up 2 quick fouls or who picks up his 2nd/3rd foul in the closing minutes of the half, really accomplish anything? Do fouls mostly occur in clusters or are they uniformly distributed?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

OT: Has anyone seen the polls they have had on NBA.com lately? The ones with the best jerseys from each division? Now they're on to the best jerseys in the league. How the *hell* are the Pacers winning the poll for best jerseys in the league? How?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i feel i need to say this:

PayTon, your avatar is extremely disturbing.

yikes. 

:dead:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> Why is Tinsley good now? Did he get quick? I know he has a great handle, but he always looked so slow to me.


He's not fast, he just is good at head fakes and can accelerate well.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> i feel i need to say this:
> 
> PayTon, your avatar is extremely disturbing.
> ...


 

Then it's doing its purpose.

Deng is the man!!!

OT again: *When* the Pacers get to the playoffs and make it to the ECF. Carlisle is my vote for coach of the year. He just nows how to utilize his players. Man is he a great coach. What were we doing again, when Carlisle was fired from Detroit? :uhoh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> How the *hell* are the Pacers winning the poll for best jerseys in the league? How?


I think our jerseys are the worst in the league lol


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

I actually like the unconventional jerseys:

Dallas - alternate green road jerseys
Phoenix - alternate orange home jerseys
Indiana - yellow with blue pinstripes home jerseys

Houston has the worst uniforms in the league.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Foster throws in some cheap shots....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng has stepped up big in this qtr. Bulls back up by 11!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Deng with the putback!

You my boy, Deng!

Bulls 59-48...

Timeout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC with a nice looking fadeaway. He's going to get big minutes now with AD out.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I think our jerseys are the worst in the league lol


really? I actually think we have some of the worst in the league...the jersey's don't fit the players at all


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I think our jerseys are the worst in the league lol


Yeah, no offense I don't like them. But at the same time I definitely don't feel they are the worst.

Ice Nine mentioned the Hornets, I agree. Also, I don't like Philly's a lot. 

A team with underrated jerseys are the Bucks. Man I love their jerseys. My Paytons Buck jersey is easily my most worn jersey.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich for threeeeeee!!!

Up by 14.

Bulls get the ball back and get it knocked out of bounds.

Gordon coiming in...

Curry with the foul, and 1!!!!

Kirk, great pass buddy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich 3!

Up 14 now. Biggest lead of the game.

Pacers seem to be running out of gas.

Duhon sits, Gordon checks in. Good move by Skiles. Duhon's struggling.

Beautiful pass by Kirk! EC with a dunk and foul! We're up 17! Woooooo!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> 
> 
> really? I actually think we have some of the worst in the league...the jersey's don't fit the players at all


I'm just judging on look. Anything plain is better than our pinstripes. A white shirt with letters and numbers beats it.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> TC with a nice looking fadeaway. He's going to get big minutes now with AD out.


What happened to AD?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich a little trigger happy. It's okay.

Tyson is a monster. Why did we want to trade him again?

Tinsley took two of our Bullies to school. And 1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a move by Tinsley . He's all Indiana's got.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened to AD?


Hurt himself. Went to the locker room. I don't know how serious it is.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That's some great sportsmanship sending your team dentist to look at JJ.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Deng with the board.

Eddy gets called for the foul. His 3rd. Offensive

Pacers bring ball up the court.

MIss three pointer.

Bull bring it up.

Foul on Haislip. Two shots for Curry.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Still think Hinrich > Tinsley?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Doesn't seem like TC's night. Harrington just checked in for him.

AD hurt himself early in the 3rd qtr. Went to the locker room.

Our offense looks like sh*t. 7 TOs in this qtr. 

8 point game at the end of 3. 

Both teams look very tired.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

70-62 end of 3rd quarter.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Hurt himself. Went to the locker room. I don't know how serious it is.


He's back on the bench. But I doubt he plays tonight.

What the hell is Harrington doing? Does he not see Tinsley in front of him?

Bulls 70-62

We got the ball...

TO for Bulls. 13 total.

Pacers bring it up..

Tinsley misses three...

End of 3rd.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Doesn't seem like TC's night. Harrington just checked in for him.
> 
> AD hurt himself early in the 3rd qtr. Went to the locker room.
> ...


It's ridiculous that chandler only has played 12 minutes thus far.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Anyone else find themselves saying "Pass the ball! No! No!" whenever Nocioni has possession?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC has played an awesome game, but what the hell was that? We seriously need to take care of the F'N ball.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (SPMJ, TripleDouble, Darius Miles Davis, Pacers Fan, numlock, BullDurf, Pay Ton, sp00k, JPBulls, spongyfungy, greekbullsfan, elias03, bulls, sboydell, KHinrich12, ~~~, Blueoak, El Chapu, limufujuan, OziBull, Bulls4Life)


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Start of 4th

We turn it over to start the fourth. Yipee

Pacers miss.

Gordon misses. nocioni get the board

Duhon scores.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon CAN'T SHOOT!

This game is also on NBA TV. Why pick a nationally televised game to go on NBA TV?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Too many wide open misses. We're very lucky to be playing a tired and short handed team tonight.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Duhon misses three. 

Pacers miss three as well...

We bring it up...

Gordon TO.

Pacers time out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jesus, both teams can't shoot worth a lick in this 2nd half. 

Skiles needs to put Deng in. He was the only who it seemed like could hit a shot.

6 point game.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls playing like ***

Tyson comes in for Curry.

Pacers ball...

Foster scores...

six point lead...

Haislip kicks ball...

Inbounds to Kirk...

Misses three. 

Pacers come up w. ball


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

We get the board and get fouled.

Kirk w/ the ball

Griffin misses...

Tinsley scores...

We're falling apart


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

4 point game Tinsley new career high. Kirk fires back


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is wrong with BB.net?? . It just stops working every now and then.

I can't believe how many in and outs we've had in this game.

Tinsley has a career high.

Kirk with a big shot.

6 point lead.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrch scores. THank you.

Haislip misses. Chandler gets the board.

Fred Jones w/ the foul. Timeout Chicago.

We got to wake up. We shouldn't be satisfied with a six point lead against a depleted team. We shouldn't quit till we're up by 15+ points. Ugly game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> WTF is wrong with BB.net?? . It just stops working every now and then.


Yeah, sometimes my responses take like 5 minutes to be completed. I have to press submit twice, once after 5 minutes.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, what an ugly game. We should be taking advantage of this under-manned Pacers team, but we're keeping them in it.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

When was the LAST time we actually won 3 straight games?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> WTF is wrong with BB.net?? . It just stops working every now and then.


need a new server/host I guess? a lot of connections, lately its been happening to me it just slows down big time


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> WTF is wrong with BB.net?? . It just stops working every now and then.


Ditto. 

SPMJ, your should change your sig, unless you think the easiest job in the NBA is to be Lamar Odom teammate.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> WTF is wrong with BB.net?? . It just stops working every now and then.


Double post. Leave me alone...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*OT Iverson with 48 pts(16-26 FG) with 8 mins. left in the 4th qtr*


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

well, for us who cant watch it, can you atleast say they were playing well up until half way through 3rd when pacers started hitting back


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Why isn't Chandler getting more time? 16 minutes? But Antonio Davis is getting 20, only giong out because he's injured? I'm honestly wondering...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another charge taken!

A couple more buckets and we got this game in the bag.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Why isn't Chandler getting more time? 16 minutes? But Antonio Davis is getting 20, only giong out because he's injured? I'm honestly wondering...


Cause Skiles is a genius.

We're up by ten after both free throws.

Offensive foul on Micheal Curry. Othella, nice play.

Our ball. 

Kirk brings it up. 

Foul on..........waiting.... Haislip.

Curry with two shots. makes first.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're going to win, despite playing ugly basketball. But this is a good sign, we don't always need to play well to win unlike past seasons.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We're going to win, despite playing ugly basketball. But this is a good sign, we don't always need to play well to win unlike past seasons.


Yes, but if we didn't win this game, we should have been upset. We're at hom against a team that's missing its best three players. 

It was ugly, but we got the job done.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich makes the free throws.

Bulls 85-71

Hailsip misses. We got the board.

Hinrich misses three.

J. JOnes misses. 

We got the board ..

Game over.

Three in a row. Congrats fellas. Who's next?

Time to change my sig.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> When was the LAST time we actually won 3 straight games?


Our announcers just showed it weas mid-December in 2002


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ugly game, but we got the win.

3-Game WINNING STREAK!! 

yeaaaaaa


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

3 in a row ,yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :vbana
na: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

It's good to win some games ugly. Not playing well and still winning is a good sign. Nice game from Curry, and Deng had a nice all round game.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Man, that was ugly. But a lot better to win it.

Curry and Deng were very nice.

That's about it.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

nice win on indiana.

at this rate you guys are going to beat our struggling pistons at home on our next game. hopefully not  but if i would wish for any team against against us it would be the bulls. 

Portland shouldn't be so much of a stretch for you guys at home.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Bulls are playing GREAT :yes: i hope this continues


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Can't wait for Monday night...that game is going to have a sell-out crowd...it's gonna be the biggest game of the season for us


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Eddy Curry and the Chicago Bulls are gradually removing themselves from the list of NBA pushovers. 

Curry had season highs of 23 points and 13 rebounds as the Bulls won their third straight game, 85-71 over the Indiana Pacers. 

*After starting the season with nine consecutive losses, Chicago is 7-6, with victories in five of its last seven games. The Bulls have won three in a row for the first time since December 14-18, 2002. *

Curry, who began to take over when Pacers center David Harrison left the game in the first half with back spasms, converted a three-point play to cap a 15-4 run in the third quarter that gave Chicago a 67-50 lead. 

Jamaal Tinsley scored a career-high 33 points, including a jumper to bring Indiana within 72-68 with 5:54 left. But the Pacers scored only nine points on 4-of-24 shooting in the fourth quarter. 

Kirk Hinrich scored 19 points and rookie Luol Deng added 13 for the Bulls, who held a 62-47 rebounding edge. 

Jeff Foster grabbed 18 rebounds for the second consecutive game and also scored 12 points for Indiana, which made just 1-of-16 3-pointers and shot 31 percent (26-of-85) overall. 








oh ye of little faith!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I didnt get to watch this game as my Cable provider is down... I guess thats what happens when its 30 below celsius (41 below with windchill ) anyways.. glad to hear the bulls won again :grinning:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice - 3rd in a row!!!

We can win the next to make it 4...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> Can't wait for Monday night...that game is going to have a sell-out crowd...it's gonna be the biggest game of the season for us


that all important game vs the Blazers?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> that all important game vs the Blazers?



When a win is possible, every game is important.

Because we haven't had those kinds of games for a while now. 

I think the encouraging thing from the third time a charm article was this part:



> Monday's collapse against Dallas was the type of loss that can deflate teams, especially young ones.
> 
> But much like the increased attention and execution on the defensive end that has fueled this mini run, Bulls players finally had had enough, putting their foot down with their words and actions.
> 
> "That loss was very key for us," Tyson Chandler said. "We could have gone in the tank and said, 'Man, here we go again. It's just like last year.' But we came in and said, 'The game is over. We have to continue to win and not allow that to affect us.' That's what this team has done."


You know, them's fightin words. With the attitude that "we are BETTER than 0-9", they've actually proven that they ARE. If I'm not mistaken, only two teams separate us from the 8th spot, Philadelphia and Toronto. I don't think Toronto's going to get much better.

But heck, if we come even THAT close, the team will have shown its colors. They can get 30 wins without a Jalen Rose, a Jamal Crawford and a Donyell Marshall basically filling the stat sheets until we have more points than the other team. These "role guys" that "aren't legit NBA players" are actually good enough to WIN NBA games. Hinrich is a serious, serious point guard. Ben Gordon is having the kind of flashes of brilliance in the midst of inconsistency that comes with a lot of great rookie years. Curry is scoring and Chandler is boarding.

And all of it is basically happening EVERY SINGLE NIGHT.

Chandler's comment above is key. If they bring that kind of effort and come away with a loss, well that's okay. They have to just bounce back and continue to win.

That's what I call "getting rid of the losing culture". And while Skiles should get his credit where it is due, I don't think that Pax or Skiles had a lot to do with it at all, except for maybe the cutting of Eddie Robinson and picking up guys like Nocioni and Griffin and Deng.

I'm afraid to let myself get excited, but I'm starting to get excited. With our schedule, we could potentially win out the rest of this month, and well into January... the only elite team I see us going up against is New York (newly elite), and we don't run into them until Jan 15. Until then, it's Portland, Detroit, Milwaukee, New Jersey, Orlando, Detroit, New Orleans, Utah, Boston, Golden State, Philadelphia. Each one of those games are teams we match up well against, except for maybe Orlando, who is really scary all throughout the roster.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> that all important game vs the Blazers?


Well we win Monday, and suddenly the national media starts to make not of the Bulls 'streak' and we start to get that whole "Bad team starts to get good" vibe.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I really enjoyed watching the game last night. Even though we were not solid through out as far as our offense was concerned. Our defense was. 

Curry? He looked like a man among boys. I was worried that Harrison would show him up. It never happened. The way Eddy played, blocking, dunking and rebounding is the way I wanted him to play the last 4 years. 

Good teams find ways to win ugly games.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I think the Blazers will be tough to beat. It will be a good test for the big guys.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Somehow you guys always find a way to win or make it a close game.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be at the Portland game  

I'll try and post a scouting report afterwards, althought I'm in the 200 section, so I won't be able to hear any bench jabber.


----------

